# When Did Range Time and Cleaning Guns Become Like Work?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe those who are closer to 100 years old than 10 years old will understand...but damn, I'm tired...

Today...I took 5 different Firearms out to the Range at Slippy Lodge and shot a few rounds with each firearm. I was by myself and I made a few trips back and forth to the house during my range time. (on the 4 Wheeler) 

After I finished shooting I picked up some brass (Bending Over Sucks! and my daughter in-law the RN has convinced me that a person only has a finite number of Bend Overs in his life...:vs_no_no_no 

Then I commenced to cleaning the firearms and putting up the ammo and safety gear. Anyway, after cleaning and replacing the firearms, I'm here to tell you... I AM FREAKING TIRED!:sad2:

Other than the Range Time, I did my normal 20 minutes on the elliptical machine and Son1 stopped by and helped my cut and carry 4 sheets of plywood up to the attic...but other than that that's all I did!

I'm damn tired...:vs_worry: But I had a good time.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy you need to get into traditional BP MLs. Practice will keep you on target, BP and lead is cheap. Save the cartridges for SHTF.

Clean up with warm soapy water. Don't use those evil BP subs like pyrodex or 777...........

Edit: get the rug rats to learn how to collect brass and clean things. We started 22LRs about 10 and shotguns/rifles 14-15. Pellet rifles were a luxury when we shot BBs, but both were around when we learned how to fish. 

I remember Daisy Red Ryders, putting 100 BBs in my mouth, then spitting them into the barrel..........then sqiurrels, frogs for dinner.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shop vac works for brass pick up. Yes I hear what you are saying. That is why many have been sent home with sons and daughter to care for. They are getting them anyway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another thing is cleaning right after range time.

To think you don't need too is BS.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Son and I went to the range today. Full auto g-3, ak 47, Steyer aug, saw 249, Kris vector, scar 17, p 90. No brass pick up or cleaning. But then they are not mine either.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Once you go black you won't go back.

That's 50 yds, traditional hawken perc w/open sights five shots









p.s. I zero it 2 inches high, then at 100 yds it's just a bit low, deer don't know difference......as far as I've noticed


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You clean your guns? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You clean your guns? :tango_face_smile:


As soon as possible, BP guns sooner.

I suspect you RPD leaned this in basic training, or most likely, at an early age from mentors, like dad.. I learned from my dad/uncles whom were WWII vet.s


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Going to the range has changed since starting to reload. I spend more time picking up brass then shooting.:vs_laugh: Especially that last one you can't find to fill the box back up.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell Slippy... try saddling up a horse, riding, taking off the tack then washing the damn horse.. talk about tired. But fun as hell..

Cleaning.. I cleaned them the other day and didn’t even go to the range. Guess I have it bassakwards....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am closer to that 100 mark then the ten to be sure. I sure can tell my age now more then just a few years ago but I don't let it stop me form doing the things I enjoy. I just am more careful about how I take things on.

I worked in the yard most of the day yesterday ( Yes, there was cold beer involved. :vs_wave: ) that included digging and planting, cleaning the pool, and getting the ladder out to trim. I was worn out by the end of the day, hit the sack a bit early and my back is a bit stiff this morning. At almost 60 I am more paced and deliberate but I still get the job done. For example, I do the ladder thing earlier in the day, when I am strongest, and before I have had a cold one. This denies of course, my bride a possible photo op. :tango_face_grin:

There are things I simply don't do anymore that I did when I was young without thinking. I don't cut trees down, I don't get on second story roofs, and I don't kick the tiger in the nuts. Well, at least not without giving it some thought. 

When it comes to the range I don't have to worry about clean up and I don't collect the brass but the guns are cleaned when I get back to the house.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I am closer to that 100 mark then the ten to be sure. I sure can tell my age now more then just a few years ago but I don't let it stop me form doing the things I enjoy. I just am more careful about how I take things on.
> 
> I worked in the yard most of the day yesterday ( Yes, there was cold beer involved. :vs_wave: ) that included digging and planting, cleaning the pool, and getting the ladder out to trim. I was worn out by the end of the day, hit the sack a bit early and my back is a bit stiff this morning. At almost 60 I am more paced and deliberate but I still get the job done. For example, I do the ladder thing earlier in the day, when I am strongest, and before I have had a cold one. This denies of course, my bride a possible photo op. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> ...


You are lucky. I had to wait for the snow to stop, to go outside and plow the driveway, with an old Ford tractor. Then shovel and do the roofs. But I'm, only in my late 50s...


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

@Slippy I completely agree with the theory that you only have so many bend-overs in a life time, and tall people use them sparingly because we have further to go and the older you get the less fun it is to return to the original height.

However... there is a short cut to picking up brass that doesn't rely on a grand kid. Lay out a large tarp when you shoot. All the brass lands on the tarp (hoping it won't burn a hole in tarp) and when your done, you pull tarp together and dump brass in bucket. Easy peezy, Japaneezy. :vs_box:

Good Luck


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> You are lucky. I had to wait for the snow to stop, to go outside and plow the driveway, with an old Ford tractor. Then shovel and do the roofs. But I'm, only in my late 50s...


Yeah, I am 59 myself and I can tell the wear and tear on the old body, but I can still manage pretty well with some forethought and careful attention on how I go about things. It was almost 80 here in Houston yesterday. The trees are blooming and there is a green powder all over everything. Our winter, such as it was, is over.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> As soon as possible, BP guns sooner.
> 
> I suspect you RPD leaned this in basic training, or most likely, at an early age from mentors, like dad.. I learned from my dad/uncles whom were WWII vet.s


Certainly, when firing military surplus ammo thru my military rifles since most of my stocked ammo is corrosive.
But American name brand commercial ammo thru my civilian guns? Wipe down the exterior with a light coat of oil and clean bores and chambers every other time or so. 
Rimfires? Never, unless the unburned powder flakes get too thick in the action.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Certainly, when firing military surplus ammo thru my military rifles since most of my stocked ammo is corrosive.
> But American name brand commercial ammo thru my civilian guns? Wipe down the exterior with a light coat of oil and clean bores and chambers every other time or so.
> Rimfires? Never, unless the unburned powder flakes get too thick in the action.


Well I guess we differ on this.

I had a 700BDL rem shooting .222 rem ammo. It was pristine in the bore, it sat for a week when it was humid, bore got pitted. Never again a slacker on cleaning. BP ML are cleaned if shot ASAP.

If anything gets stored, it is cleaned, then either greased or BC Baricade. Actions get cleaned if more than a few shots as do chambers.
Run a patch through when used again, some solvent if greased.

Hunting I run a patch through the clean barrel, then put duct tape over the end of the muzzle.

On MLs I also wax the cap with a candle, before bore lube w/patch. Those go bang every time, some without being fired a year later. I don't do that, not shoot the BPs, regular but all barrels are clean/unpitted. Those are 50-58 rifles, and 62 and 12 ga smoothies. On those I only use real BP Goex or Swiss, no subs. Water cleans that up, then dry and lube.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An average trip to the outdoor range, where I back my pickup right up behind the firing line, will involve usually two dozen firearms. Sometimes more.
Rifles, hand guns and shot guns.
When I get back home, I'm not spending hours to clean weapons that may not really need it.
A .38 Special S&W Model 10, firing lead ammo made by Winchester or Remington, does not need to be cleaned every time, for example.

Throughout the year, I do take a few per week out of the safes and clean them. Whether they've been fired in the last 10 years or not.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you stayed busy. Idle hands are the devils work shoppe as my Grandma used to say. Good job!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I clean whatever firearms that I will conceal carry or bring in my vehicle immediately after each range session that I use them. Guns, such as the 10/22 can wait a while.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Maybe those who are closer to 100 years old than 10 years old will understand...but damn, I'm tired...
> 
> Today...I took 5 different Firearms out to the Range at Slippy Lodge and shot a few rounds with each firearm. I was by myself and I made a few trips back and forth to the house during my range time. (on the 4 Wheeler)
> 
> ...





Prepared One said:


> I am closer to that 100 mark then the ten to be sure. I sure can tell my age now more then just a few years ago but I don't let it stop me form doing the things I enjoy. I just am more careful about how I take things on.
> 
> I worked in the yard most of the day yesterday ( Yes, there was cold beer involved. :vs_wave: ) that included digging and planting, cleaning the pool, and getting the ladder out to trim. I was worn out by the end of the day, hit the sack a bit early and my back is a bit stiff this morning. At almost 60 I am more paced and deliberate but I still get the job done. For example, I do the ladder thing earlier in the day, when I am strongest, and before I have had a cold one. This denies of course, my bride a possible photo op. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> ...


Getting old is not for cowards. I am really noticing my age as I build Mrs Inor's Art Shack. I am STILL working on the framing and sheathing, in other words, the bull work. In my younger days, the framing and sheathing would have been done a month ago, but now I still probably have a month to go before it is done. Of course, I blame my slow progress on the weather. But in reality is just me being old and out of shape.

My body does not like it much anymore. I find myself having to rely on my mind rather than my muscles more to pull rafters and studs straight. (Pipe clamps are a wonderful invention.) But that means I work much slower than I used to. The work still gets done but at much slower pace than I would like. But meh... That and $4 will get you a cup shitty Starbucks coffee.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, heck son.
You ain’t seen nothing yet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, heck son.
> You ain't seen nothing yet.


So what would your gunny say about a dirty weapon?

Don't clean it for a month?

I still respect your sevrice. God bless you. But Gunny should have slapper your ass.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My faithful deer slayer is a flintlock Pennsylvania long rifle. By long I mean 44" swamped octagon barrel! With 3f black powder and a patched roundball it puts deer in the truck.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, heck son.
> You ain't seen nothing yet.


I'll say that is right.

I grew up when we were tying to stop my older brothers from a bad war. I'm real sorry YOU had to do did that. I was too young to go there (17 1971), Piss on me if you want, butt I won;t piss on Your 
service nor You. You have my thanks.

I grew up then. You were rasied by the best we had. WWII and Korean Vets. I'm sorry You and Yours got sent into a $#!t shooter For no reason.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> So what would your gunny say about a dirty weapon?
> 
> Don't clean it for a month?
> 
> I still respect your sevrice. God bless you. But Gunny should have slapper your ass.


Gunny's were Marines, the US Army's 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) was who the Marines called when they had trouble with them pesky NVA's up on the DMZ.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

And besides, I'm a PFC now. (Proud Freakin' Civilian):vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:

Heck, I'll bet I haven't cleaned my 45-70 single shot in years.:vs_coffee:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll say that is right.
> 
> I grew up when we were tying to stop my older brothers from a bad war. I'm real sorry YOU had to do did that. I was too young to go there (17 1971), Piss on me if you want, butt I won;t piss on Your
> service nor You. You have my thanks.
> ...


I volunteered for the Army in 1967, and after one winter in Colorado I volunteered for Vietnam to get out of that hell hole.
Although I didn't always think so, today I consider it a Blessing from God, that He allowed me to experience the Vietnam War and come home un-wounded. It made me the man I am today, and I am very happy with my life.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Gunny's were Marines, the US Army's 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) was who the Marines called when they had trouble with them pesky NVA's up on the DMZ.
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> And besides, I'm a PFC now. (Proud Freakin' Civilian):vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:
> ...


So no proper training? How didn't You learn to clean a weapon in the US Army?

How is the pitting in the 45-70 now?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> So no proper training? How didn't You learn to clean a weapon in the US Army?
> 
> How is the pitting in the 45-70 now?


I have a friend who is an engineer, a machinist, a gunsmith, a suppressor manufacturer and one of the best shooters I've ever seen. He tells me I'm going to wear out my weapons by cleaning them too much. He's way smarter than I am so I have to believe him. Doesn't mean I do as he says, though. Habits and whatnot; you understand. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have a friend who is an engineer, a machinist, a gunsmith, a suppressor manufacturer and one of the best shooters I've ever seen. He tells me I'm going to wear out my weapons by cleaning them too much. He's way smarter than I am so I have to believe him. Doesn't mean I do as he says, though. Habits and whatnot; you understand. :tango_face_grin:


Well, in defense of my friend Mad Trapper, we did have to keep our M16A1's VERY CLEAN so they wouldn't fail and get us killed. The biggest reason I will not own an AR today is because of that.
But, there is a huge difference between an M16A1 in a tropical combat zone, and a Winchester 30-30 that sees maybe one box of ammo fired in a year.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, in defense of my friend Mad Trapper, we did have to keep our M16A1's VERY CLEAN so they wouldn't fail and get us killed. The biggest reason I will not own an AR today is because of that.
> But, there is a huge difference between an M16A1 in a tropical combat zone, and a Winchester 30-30 that sees maybe one box of ammo fired in a year.


I clean my guns even after firing just 1 shot. Except my snake gun, - you know, the one I trust my life to more than all the others combined... My snake gun has not seen a rag in over a year. I do need to remedy that soon since the snakeshot I am using is notoriously dirty.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I shoot fairly regularly, especially pistol. But to save on brass cleanup labor I set the shorter range where I can shoot from an old 16'x20' concrete pad with raised edges so I can sweep the brass up. This location allows me up to a 35 yard shot with easy brass cleanup and a good backstop with several steels and a paper target holder. 

But sometimes I want to try some more realistic shooting out in the woods and fields. For an AR I use a brass catcher but the brass catcher only holds about 15 pieces of brass before it needs to be emptied. I reload some calibers so collecting the brass is important to me.

Sometimes I don't feel like shooting, especially during the winter but I believe that if I'm going to carry I must stay in practice.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

As far as gun cleaning goes I was raised cleaning the gun every shooting session. But now days if I only run 20 rounds through a weapon and plan on shooting it again within a week I don't bother to clean it. The only exception is my carry pistol. It gets cleaned after every shooting session.


----------

